# Really Maine!!!



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

I have seen it all now....

RVs Won't Clog Maine's Highways Much Longer


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Checked calendar...nope, not April Fools.

Who comes up with this crap? People get paid to draft this ideas?


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wouldn't hold my breath on that happening......

It only pertains to rentals anyways.


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

Are you kidding???!!! Because of gas prices, me and the DH were considering selling our Outback and renting an RV in Maine. Nothing will keep us from going to Maine every summer, except now maybe this crazy tax. Dose anyone think anymore???!!!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Unfortunately being stupid does not prevent anyone from becoming an elected official or from being re-elected. Just when we think we have all of the dumb politicians cornered up in Washington it looks like some got away.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Please remember no politics. Everything is okay so far but we are on a slippery slope.


----------

